# Older dogs & scenting abilities



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Do older dogs deteriorate in their scenting/detection abilities as they age? If you have retired a dog, has it been due to physical injury or stamina, decreased drive, or decreased ability to smell? 
I realize it may be difficult to evaluate the last because science doesn't yet have a lot of the answers on the mysteries of scent.

I'm curious to know whether dogs' scenting degrades over time, like vision tends to in humans. Observations of dogs you have known, or any scientific data available?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I just recertifed my almost 12 yo GSP in cadaver with Virginia Police Work Dog Association. I didn't see his ability decreasing but in some ways actually more intensive to sublties and quickly cutting through the bullshit. Is this better scenting or his experience coming out? I don't see any decrease between him and the 4yo.

For me it was not the nose issue but whether the dog can still negotiate the scene and is it practical to deploy him. VPWDA has a rubble element and, at this dog's age, I would not be deploying this dog in that situation but the standard calls for it so, together, as a team we got through it. But I recerted him because he does well in every setting but the rubble so why not?

I just retired my other 12 yo GSP not because of his nose but because of rear leg nerve damage and his inability to propel himself effectively. He will still mantrail and hunt cadaver just fine but he lacks the mobility of my other 12 yo so now he works just for fun.

On the whole, I see the nose lasting much longer as a sense then any of the others outside of touch.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no experience with detection dogs, but the old hounds are the ones that will work out a cold track. I think they get better with age, not worse.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

As long as the handler continues to train regularly with increases in difficulty to match the dogs' skill level, I see them improve with age as long as health is not a concern. Someone posted on a different thread to train for the searches you catch. My experience is just the opposite as I rarely get a routine search. Each search tends to add something new that I incorporate in training. I'm fairly certain that each new search scenario also broadens the dogs' avenues of problem solving.

I just recently noted in my five year old where he's started turning his head to the side when working buried in strong winds. I don't think I saw that in my first dog till she was around eight, but then I'm doing a lot more searches now than I did then. Course, one of the national groups commented about difficulty with 25 mph winds in a search. In Oklahoma that's often a calm day.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I have no experience with detection dogs, but the old hounds are the ones that will work out a cold track. I think they get better with age, not worse.


My expereince is very limited but what little I have observed suggests the same. In fact, the ability is unquestionably better. I suspect that has less to do with the actual scenting ability but rather can be attributed to an expanded capacity of what was already there that's been developed to it's fullest potential through experience and success.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I have read a study on this that said that the dog's ability to detect a scent decreases with age. But I think that the older dogs experience makes up for a loss in physical ability.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> I have read a study on this that said that the dog's ability to detect a scent decreases with age. But I think that the older dogs experience makes up for a loss in physical ability.


That stands to reason as every other sense/function degrades over time. Well, unless you have successfully connected with your pineal gland then there's a whole new world to explore. \\/


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I have an almost 12 year old GSD that will hit explosives odor as well now as he ever has. He's slowing down, but the nose is solid. 

Anecdotal evidence, but he's the oldest dog I have ever had.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hearing about older dogs still on top of their game is great. Thanks for your thoughtful posts.


----------

